# ISO Reputable breeder (Ontario, Canada)



## placid (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi all. I'm hoping for some feedback. Currently researching into reputable breeders, and would like to see if my list could be added to. 

Looking for potentially a working line, however, considering show-line provided they do exhaustive testing and title their dogs. 

I'm in Ontario, Canada and would like to keep that search in that geographical area, unless perhaps just over the border into Quebec? Would like to consider American breeders within a days drive as well, but unfortunately we are getting hammered with the exchange rate! 

TIA.


----------



## LeeLoo_and Thor (May 19, 2019)

*Reputable Breeder in Ontario (WGWL)*

Hello! Have you found a breeder yet? I'll be happy to post links to a couple breeders in Ottawa. As a new member, I have to make a few posts before posting links. :crying:


----------



## LeeLoo_and Thor (May 19, 2019)

Hello,
Ok, I have two breeders in Ontario I would highly recommend; Ulfheim GSD in East Ottawa, and Von Tighe Haus near Ottawa. Both breed West German working line GSDs. VTH is a larger breeder and will likely have pups available sooner.

*Ulfheim*
FB: http://www.facebook.com/UlfheimGSD/
IG: https://www.instagram.com/ulfheimgsd/?hl=en
https://ar.working-dog.com/breedstation/vom-Ulfheim-1379

*Von Tighe Haus*
Web: http://www.unlimitedgsd.com

My friend had a pup from VTH 'B' litter that was about one year old when I met her. I loved their dog so much that I asked VTH if they had any puppies available. They did not, but Ulfheim had a litter sired by one of their males, Rico. By the next week, I was bringing home my pup LeeLoo. Just last week, we were presented with the opportunity to adopt LeeLoo's littermate brother, Thor, which we happily jumped on! 
I am not a professional dog handler or even owner, but all of the dogs I have met from these breeders have been beautiful and healthy GSDs owned by intelligent, hard working, and loving people who care not only about what's best for their dogs and pups, but also for the breed. I wholeheartedly recommend both Ulfheim and Von Tighe Haus. 

You can check out my pups at the Instagram below.
IG: https://www.instagram.com/leeloo_the_gsd/
LeeLoo 'Astrid' vom Ulfheim
Thor 'Æsir' vom Ulfheim

I believe the owner of Bjorn vom Ulfheim is also on this website and has an IG page https://www.instagram.com/asulkancrew/

Hope this helps!


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

Our IPG (schutzhund) Regionals are a few weeks away. That will be a great place to watch dogs, talk to spectators and breeders in our area.

I will be there with my club mates (TOP Working Dog Club), feel free to approach and say hello.

I train with Robin Winter of Narnia Kennels, she has a great reputation both in the breed and our sport.


----------



## Hexenrudel (Feb 26, 2018)

*Puppy*

Not allowed.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

I wouldn't hesitate to contact Wendelin Farms!!


----------



## M4RTEL (Sep 20, 2018)

I wouldn’t limit your breeder selection to Canada ... I live in Vancouver bc and purchased and imported a vastly superior bred dog that any breeders in Canada could offer and to top it off .. cheaper ... pups in Europe vary from 1000-1300 USD ... GSD here are typically $2500 CAD plus ... of course shipping is more but you get what you pay for in Europe as far as proven sires and bitches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

Would be curious what your pups pedigree is?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This litter sounds exciting. I believe the owner of Gilmo is keeping one?

Working line German Shepherd breeder located in Quebec, Canada - VOM HEXENRUDEL


----------



## M4RTEL (Sep 20, 2018)

Pike son on Zvv3 female ,, to get zvv3 is extremely difficult in CZ I am inable to post link 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## M4RTEL (Sep 20, 2018)

Why do you think it’s exciting 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

